# Best reflective backpack for commuting?



## -=phelan=- (Nov 11, 2006)

I carry about 2-3 binders of stuff with me on every commute (with some other light papers and such). Wondering what's the best backpack that you guys use for commuting that's highly reflective?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I rarely use a backpack while riding, so don`t know what`s good or bad out there, but if you buy a roll of SOLAS tape and "install" it yourself you`ll probably have a lot more options.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a new Timbuk2 messenger bag not too long ago. They have a couple kinds of reflective panel as options.


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

-=phelan=- said:


> I carry about 2-3 binders of stuff with me on every commute (with some other light papers and such). Wondering what's the best backpack that you guys use for commuting that's highly reflective?


I used bike one from deuter..
thats help me with commute


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a Camelbak Blowfish that has a huge reflective racing stripe down the middle, but that would probably be too small if you're going to be carrying big binders. Definitely go with Rodar's SOLAS tape idea. That way you can use any backpack you want, instead of limiting your options. You could also get another tail light or other LED blinky and clip it to your pack.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*A Deuter AC28*

With a red blinkie attached to it around midpoint. Its working out better then wearing reflective stuff.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Better off with blinkies AND reflectors if you can swing it. Blinkies because they show up no matter what and are more omnidirectional, reflectors (or tape) because they show up much brighter when they do show up, but you only see them when you`re looking from more or less in line with the lights that`s shining on them. That said, I only put a blinky on when I`m planning to be in traffic or for bad weather.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

These are fairly reflective, and I have been wanting to try them. The right combination of bright/reflective clothing plus blinkers is best.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

I recommend flashers like these if you have drop bars.









I had a bus driver stop next to me open his door. It thought he was going to chew me out on how risky it is to bike at night on the bus route, but really stopped to say how good the bar end flashers outline the bike with visibility.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Killroy said:


> I recommend flashers like these if you have drop bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the barend blinkers?

WRT the original question, I just picked up an Ortlieb Flight. It was spendy, but waterproof and very well built.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

intheways said:


> Where did you get the barend blinkers?
> 
> WRT the original question, I just picked up an Ortlieb Flight. It was spendy, but waterproof and very well built.


http://www.somafab.com/roadflarelight.html

These are cool because they use AAA batteries, which I have rechargables for, rather than expensive watch batteries.


----------



## dyrmaker83 (Nov 14, 2009)

Banjo Brothers commuter backpack.

I have the large one, and love it. There are two long reflective stripes and it has a loop to attach a blinkie on the back. Oh, and its waterproof. It's also cheaper than just about every other bike-specific bag.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

For reflectivity, another option is to get some good sew-on reflective tape and sew or safety-pin it to your favorite backpack. If you want the best of the best, you can get Reflexite GP440 on eBay, I see some at about $30 shipped for 2 inches x 10 feet. It's rated at 1000 cd/lux/m2, which is extremely high, and has a gloss finish so the reflectivity won't suffer too badly when wet.

Active lighting such as a clip-on blinkie is definitely a good idea too, especially if you ever ride in dawn/dusk (when people may not have their lights turned on, rendering reflective gear useless), and/or in fog (which has an especially high impact on reflective gear since it attenuates light on *both* parts of the round-trip to the viewer).


----------



## blunderfonics (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Patagoinia Vertical Mass which has a largeish vertical stripe of reflective material running up one side. It's roomy and comfortable, has a laptop sleeve, external bottle and key pockets, and a mesh interior pocket. It has waist and sternum belts which help on the bike. It's not as flashy and compartmentalized as some backpacks are these days but I like it's simplicity.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Killroy said:


> I recommend flashers like these if you have drop bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some similar to that, made by Trek: http://www.bontrager.com/model/06988 (there's both flat-bar and drop-bar types).

If the tips of the handlebars point straight back, instead of downward, they're surprisingly potent! Check this video out, it was taken around sundown. 



 Even with a DiNotte 140 blasting away in the middle, the bar-tip lights still show nicely and give the bike a visible "width." Bonus: no problem finding space on a crowded seatpost for additional taillights


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.rideicon.com/product_details.jsp?category=2236&id=8682

cheaper than a lot of "bicycling" bags, hoping to get one soon.
and before someone goes "whoooa way excessive", remember:
it's just a backpack.


----------

